# Остеохондроз поясничного отдела. Протрузии и относительный стеноз



## АртемSSS (20 Фев 2016)

Добрый день.

Год назад обратился к врачу (иногда были боли в пояснице) и сделал томограмму.
Она показала след.результат : Остеохондроз. Диффузные протрузии межпозвонковых дисков L2-L3 (3 мм), протрузии диска L3-L4 (5 мм), L4-L5 (5 мм) и L5-S1 образуют заднесрединную протрузию до 7 мм.
Высота тел позвонков не изменена. Лордоз сглажен.
Отмечается умеренная кифотическая  деформация на уровне L2.
Пропил протекон, дальше жалоб у меня не было и решил не ходить больше к врачу.
Через один год начались жгучие боли в лопатке и онемение возле неё. Сходи к врачу и сделав МРТ грудного и поясничного отдела получил результат:

Признаков патологии грудного отдела позвоночника не выявлено.
(Физиологический кифоз выпрямлен, взаиморасположение тел позвонков не нарушено, Высота межпозвонкового пространства равномерная,не снижена,патологических изменений в мягких тканях не обнаружено)
Другое дело поясница.
Ось позвоночника не искривлена. Физиологический лордоз сглажен с формированием кифоза на уровне L2-L3. Взаиморасположение тел позвонков не нарушено.
Форма тел позвонков не изменена. Контуры тел четкие,ровные.
Передне-задний размер размер позвоночного канала уменьшен на уровне L2.L3 на 13.0-13.5 мм.
L2-L3 образуют диффузную протрузию,выходня за задние края на 2.5мм. Структура диска однородная. Прямые связки не обызвестлены. Межпозвонковые отверстия не деформированы.
L3-L4 тоже самое,только протрузия 3.5мм
L4-L5 тоже самое, протрузию 5мм.
L5-S1 тоже самое,протрузия 5 мм.
Прямые связки не обызвествлены. Межпозвонковые отверстия не деформированы.
Твердая мозговая оболочка равномерной толщины,не уплотнена.
Карманы твердой мозговой оболочки деформированы на уровне выступающих дисков.
Дугоостростные суставы: уплотнение суставных поверхностей,краевые костные разрастания.
Патологических изменений в окружающих мягких тканях не выявлено.

Тут и у меня куча вопросов.
1. Как лучше все это лечить? ЛФК,гимнастика,плаванье для оздоровления подойдут?
2. У меня предпоследний диск с детства выбит в правую сторону,но врач запрещает его ставить наместо и запрещает идти к мануальному терапевту,он прав?
3. Ходил 4 года в тренажерный зал, не делал ничего для осевой нагрузки,кроме приседания,но с не большими весами,это могло стать причиной стеноза?
4. Как это все повлияет на качество моей жизни?
5. И почему же болели и немели мускулы возле лопатки...?

Не могу видео с МРТ загрузить на ваш форум (


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Фев 2016)

Где остальные снимки? Что сейчас беспокоит? Какое лечение проведено?


----------



## АртемSSS (20 Фев 2016)

Снимков ооооооооооооочень много, склеил все в видео,но не могу его загрузить на форум. ( 
Сейчас беспокоит боль пояснице при наклоне в право и назад. Иногда Что-то чувствуется в правой ноге. 
Лечение : Протекон 3 месяца, Кокорнит 10 уколов по 1 разу в день,Эзолонг (для защиты желудка)

Извините, пришлось на телефон фотографировать.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Фев 2016)

Вы выложили снимки КТ, а не МРТ.
Протекон и кокорнит бесполезны. 
Меняйте лечащего врача.  Противопоказаний к мануальной терапии нет.


----------



## АртемSSS (20 Фев 2016)

Извините,но других снимков нет ( А почему тогда мой врач запретил мне обратиться к мануальному терапевту?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Фев 2016)

АртемSSS написал(а):


> А почему тогда мой врач запретил мне обратиться к мануальному терапевту?


Как говорят в Одессе :" Сболтнул - сам не подумал!"


----------



## АртемSSS (22 Фев 2016)

Спасибо, *Владимир Воротынцев. *
Было очень плохо 3 дня назад,поясница ныла и болела при наклоне в право и назад, странные ощущения в правой ноге. Все 3 дня делал ЛФК (все упражнения,где не чувствовал боли) и теперь как новый) По ощущением могу мешки носить в течении всего дня. )


----------



## Katrin (3 Мар 2016)

АртемSSS написал(а):


> я делал ЛФК


АртемSSS, вас не затруднит поделиться, какие именно упражнения делали?


----------



## АртемSSS (12 Мар 2016)

Простите, не часто сюда захожу.


----------



## Katrin (12 Мар 2016)

АртемSSS, благодарю вас! Единственный вопрос: вам это видео посоветовал кто-то из врачей или вы вышли на него методом собственных проб и ошибок?


----------



## Katrin (16 Мар 2016)

*АртемSSS*, уважаемые врачи, можно ли делать эти упражнения во время обострений? Опять поясница мучает


----------

